# Can anyone think of a reason why this is a bad idea?



## Hackerman (Jun 5, 2014)

I was looking for a way to bypass the filter in times when the room does not smell (vegging and early flowering). I figure there's no sense in using a filter when there's no odor.

I looked the filter over and everything is crimped and riveted as far as I can see. Unless I had a diagram of how this filter is put together, I would be hesitant to start drilling or cutting.

When I tear down the room after harvest, I am going to install a bypass but for now, I just dropped down the glass on the light and let the fan take the air straight from the light/room instead of through the filter.

You can see in the pic how I am setup. Pretty standard stuff. Filter>Light>Exhaust Fan.

I see a potential for reflected heat off the glass but I could remove the glass completely and avoid that.

Anyone see a problem with this?

TIA 

View attachment lenseoff.jpg


----------



## BenfukD (Jun 5, 2014)

Not sure on the no odor in veg? my plants all smell 

the filter has rivets and when you change the carbon you will need to drill those out and replace.  It is messy so do it outside.

where is the extraction fan located?

I see extreme heat with the glass removed or even opened.

IMHO  keep the scrubber hooked


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 5, 2014)

I see no problem with that at all.  I would keep the glass in place, though.  Curious why you think that you will have more "reflected heat" with the carbon filter disconnected?  Have you changed anything else except disconnecting the filter?


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 5, 2014)

By reflected heat I meant the heat from the bulb that is reflecting off the glass that's at an angle now. Kind of pointing right at some buds. You can't really see them in the pic because the fan is in the way but there's a row of buds right at the end of the glass.

The way this fan sucks, I don't really think I need to worry. And, I would like to leave the glass in because it is pressed in with a couple clips. Not that I couldn't get them off but.... it's easy to just leave it. LOL No worries of dropping the glass or storing it. And, when I need it just lift it into place.

You don't think it will hurt to leave the glass?


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 5, 2014)

This is already working out well. The fan is working half as hard. The room temp has dropped from 82 to 77. Much better. The humidity was getting too high at almost 60%. It's already down to 53%. I like it just under 50%.


----------



## Sherrwood (Jun 5, 2014)

Why do you want the glass in place???????
I would remove the glass, remove the duct work attached to the light fixture and put that duct just under the light, another words, as the duct is now except not attached to the fixture and about 6 inches lower than the bottom of the fixture itself.
If you have a controllable dial for your fan you then can dial in your heat setting by simply adjusting your fan control.
I can post pics of mine if you want.
I have 1600 watts in an ENCLOSED 5x5 tent with PERFECT temps and humidity.


----------



## Sherrwood (Jun 5, 2014)

I would also point that fan towards the ground or even use a ground fan, forcing fresh from the ground to rise through the plant canopy and above to the exhaust, heat rises, let it suck fresh air up through your canopy.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 5, 2014)

I do have a ground fan. I had to move it to take the pictures.

I can't really get around to connect and disconnect things with all the plants in the room. I though this would be a quick easy way to bypass the filter.


----------



## MR1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Looks fine Hackerman, but I would take it off just because it would bug me hanging down like that.


----------



## Sherrwood (Jun 5, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> I do have a ground fan. I had to move it to take the pictures.
> 
> I can't really get around to connect and disconnect things with all the plants in the room. I though this would be a quick easy way to bypass the filter.




With the MOST respect possible 

Move the plants and "get around" your issue.

You only get out what you put in.

Get rid of the glass, it reduces your lumens!!!!!!!!!

Fresh cool air from the ground, exhaust PULLING from above, use nature to your advantage.


----------



## Sherrwood (Jun 5, 2014)

My set up, 1000 and 600 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sherrwood (Jun 5, 2014)

Inside the tent, see how no glass, I removed it.
See how my duct is under the light.
This was all tested different ways over the years, this works best, for my set up. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Sherrwood (Jun 5, 2014)

It's controlled with this. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 6, 2014)

I had mine set up just like that for decades. Except my exhaust was on the ceiling rather than below the light. Worked great for decades. You're right.

However, I have found it necessary to use a filter certain times of year and this setup works for that. I just wanted a way to bypass the filter SOMETIMES, but not always.

Thanks again for the input.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 6, 2014)

Sherrwood said:


> Why do you want the glass in place???????
> I would remove the glass, remove the duct work attached to the light fixture and put that duct just under the light, another words, as the duct is now except not attached to the fixture and about 6 inches lower than the bottom of the fixture itself.
> If you have a controllable dial for your fan you then can dial in your heat setting by simply adjusting your fan control.
> I can post pics of mine if you want.
> I have 1600 watts in an ENCLOSED 5x5 tent with PERFECT temps and humidity.


 
 I know that I personally cannot keep my space cool enough without the glass in place, except in the winter when the intake is air is quite cool, regardless of how my ducting is arranged.  I am sure that I am not alone on this--this IS the reason for air cooled hoods--it is a lot easier to keep your space cool enough.  I have a 1000W in a room 3 x 6.5 with a 448 cfm Vortex fan.  Intake air comes from the crawl space, which virtually always  stays under 60 degrees.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 6, 2014)

Mine is staying cooler with the glass down. And, the fan is working half as hard to do it. We'll see what happens as the ambient temp changes. We have some hot weather coming up.

However, when the odor comes, there's no option. I need to use the filter. So, the glass will go back up.

I must admit, it's bugging me just hanging there. I need to remove the glass and snap the frame back together. Anal me.

On the other hand, if I put it off for just a little while, the odor should be along any time now. We are in week 5 or 6. 

Hmmmmm?? What to do, what to do. I'll need to smoke on this and get back to it later. LOL


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jun 6, 2014)

i think your seriously over complicating things here... if temps and such are fine with the glass in then leave it in, if you dont want to use the filter just disconnect it from the light hood, i dont see why thats so difficult, move a few plants take the ducting off the light hood that goes to the filter and blam no filter but still an aircooled hood, when yah need the filter just reconnect the ducting, just seems like your doing far more work then necessary to bypass the filter, simplest "bypass" is disconnection...keep it simple silly...
 thats my 2 cents.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 6, 2014)

You have not seen my grow room. LMAO

There is no "move a couple plants". It's like a SOG and they are all entwined. It would be a total PITA to "simply" disconnect the duct.

Now, NEXT time...... LMAO

When this harvest is over and I can get to things, I am going to put a by-pass on the filter so it really is "easily" switched off or on.

No big deal. I'm just not happy unless I'm tweaking.


----------

